# hammer wiederaufbau



## Klappi (1. Mai 2006)

hallo freunde des kanadischen ahorns 

nun gut, langsam glaube ich wirklich, dass keiner mehr in meinen alten thread "rm hammer als crossbike" reinschaut. kann ich ja verstehen, da schon alleine der gedanke eine vergewaltigung dieses genialen rahmens darstellt 

nun gut, was ich dennoch geplant habe will ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
folgende teile wurden dieses wochenende bestellt und werden hoffentlich bald geliefert...

  xt kurbel 175mm 48 zähne
  105er kasette
  HG 73
  xt umwerfer 
sram x.7 trigger
sram x.7 schaltwerk

dazu kommt dann noch meine alte gabel aus dem service zurück, dabei handelt es sich um eine judy sl air @ 80mm. 

somit werde ich der wintervariante meines hammer ade sagen (schutzbleche, starrgabel...). sobald ich mit dem anbau der teile beginne, poste ich auch einen vorher nachher vergleich. 

ich hoffe, dass ihr meinen weg, trotz nicht hundertprozentiger mtb variante verstehen könnt. 

klappi


----------



## Klappi (2. Mai 2006)

hmm, wartet ihr alle auf bilder, oder weshalb antwortet hier niemand...

ich habe dennoch einige fragen zum rahmen. vom händler habe ich gesagt bekommen, dass er modell 2004 sei. doch als ich auf der rm page nachgeschaut habe war das 2004er modell komplett blau. meins ist aber in team read lackiert und sieht nach dem 2005er modell aus. wer kann mir da definitiv was zu sagen? 

peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappi (6. Mai 2006)

hmm, scheinbar kann mir hier niemand helfen... mich würden dennoch ein paar meinungen und helfende worte interessieren.

habe heute mit einem freund den alten antrieb komplett entfernt. kurbel weg, innenlager ausgebaut, schaltwerk ebenfalls weg. danach erst einmal geputzt... morgen werden wir versuchen, alle teile an ihren platz und richtig eingestellt zu bekommen. wenn das rad dann fertig vor uns stehen wird, gibt es auch hier die ersten bilder.

federgabel ist übrigens auch wieder vom service zurück und bereits eingebaut. fährt sich seitdem um welten besser. auch die sitzposition kommt mir mit der eingebauten federgabel rahmengerechter (soll ja so sein) vor. also alles in allem ein bisher positives fazit.


----------



## Klappi (7. Mai 2006)

so, heute ist das rad dann doch noch fertig geworden.






















zu den verbauten teilen hatte ich ja schon was gesagt  jetzt seid ihr dran. ach ja, es wiegt 12kg. 

demnächst werde ich noch einen flite slr bekommen und irgendwann fliegt dann auch der deore laufradsatz weg vom bike.

hoffe es gefällt. ich bin zumindest sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Mai 2006)

Moin!
So wie der Sattel verbaut ist brauchst du keine gekröpfte Sattelstütze   Zum Baujahr würde ich die Rahmennummer befragen....


----------



## s.d (7. Mai 2006)

sieht gut aus wobei mir ne RF kurbel besser gefallen würde aber die Xt ist funktionell und preislich echt top. Also noch viel Spaß mit dem schönen Hammer


----------



## Klappi (7. Mai 2006)

@catsoft --> das mit der stütze und dem sattel war auch nur eine notlösung, nachdem mir an meinem alten rm cardiac die kombi an der uni geklaut wurde. sobald ich jedoch den neuen sattel habe, kommt eine neue stütze mit ran 

@s.d. --> hast recht, race face wäre schon schöner. aber ich habe das gekauft, was meinem geldbeutel genehm ist  und die xt gefällt mir ja auch gut. 

@all, habe bei dem aufbau nicht all zu sehr auf farben geachtet, daher kommt das rad jetzt rot silber und schwarz daher. aber wenn funktionalität und schmales budget übereinkommen sollen... ist ja dennoch schön, und fährt sich verdammt gut. ich liebe stahl


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

ich wusste gar nich das es die X7 auch in Silber gibt..?!
Das Hammer in Rot ist auf jedenfall sehr schön. Welche Reifenbreite fährst du?


----------



## Klappi (7. Mai 2006)

fahre zur zeit einen schwalbe marathon slick 26x1.35 und bin super zufrieden damit.

ja, das X.7 schaltwerk hatte der versand auch nur noch in silber. es schaltet sich super einfach und fast gerÃ¤uschlos  lediglich der umwerfer macht noch ein paar schwierigkeiten.

ich suche aber, da ich an wochenenden auch in die dresdner heide und umgebung will einen gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigeren mantel, der auch auf der straÃe gut dabei ist und wenn mÃ¶glich wenig wiegt... habt ihr da ne idee. darf ruhig etwas breiter sein 


â¬:// noch die anfÃ¤nge der rahmennummer: RMB0409XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

Da würd ich Dir nen Maxxis Larsen TT empfehlen. Den gibt es in 2,1" und wenn du es noch breiter willst in 2,35" bei relativ wenig gewicht! Ansonnsten führt wohl wieder kein Weg an den Schwalbe Pneus vorbei. Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph sind beide sehr gut, leicht und in verschiedenen Größen Lieferbar.

Du solltest also ein `04er Baujahr haben, wenn sich mein Geist nicht irrt.


----------



## Klappi (7. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest also ein `04er Baujahr haben, wenn sich mein Geist nicht irrt.



und genau das ist komisch! denn auf www.bikes.com (http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2005/steel/index.aspx) ist der rahmen unter den 2005er rahmen gelistet. ich versteh das nicht!

die reifen werde ich mir mal anschauen. wie sind denn die laufeigenschaften von den Maxxis? taugen die auch auf der straße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

ja, da hast du anscheinend recht. Aber ist es denn überhaupt wichtig ob das gute Stück von `04 oder `05 ist? Da hat sich doch bestimmt nix dran geändert außer die Lackierung...


----------



## Klappi (7. Mai 2006)

das ist selbstverstÃ¤ndlich richtig. vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass ich den rahmen ja nach einem rahmenbruch neu erhalten habe. davor hatte ich einen 6 jahre alten rm cardiac in einem schÃ¶nen "dreckweiÃ" 

bin sehr zufrieden mit dem rahmen, der verarbeitung und dem service. 

gut, lass ich das gesuche, aus welchem jahr der rahmen ist  habe mal einen blick auf die reifen geworfen. bisher fahre ich drahtreifen. ist das auch weiterhin zu empfehlen? scheinen ja ein ganzes stÃ¼ck billiger zu sein!

â¬:// gute nacht...


----------



## Jendo (7. Mai 2006)

kann es sein das sich höchstens was geändert hat bei der Bremsaufnahme? Bin der Meinung mal gehört zu haben das es ab einem gewissen Baujahr keine Cantisockel mehr für Blizzard Rahmen gab. Und das dürfte ja dann eigentlich das selbe für das Hammer sein..?!
Also könnte es schon ein `04er sein. Ich lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## s.d (8. Mai 2006)

Zu den Dratreifen kann ich nur sagen nimm Faltreifen weil es nicht der einzige Unterschied ist sondern ein Faltreifen aufwendiger und höherwertiger ist. Ich würde den RR nehmen da du wohl nicht gerade so viel Trails sondern hauptsächlich Forstautobahn und Straße Fahren wirst.


----------



## Klappi (8. Mai 2006)

danke fÃ¼r den ratschlag, s.d.

habe hier in dresden bike24.de und bei denen kann ich den satz fÃ¼r 60â¬ bekommen. ist das ein guter preis. frage nur, weil ich seit ewigkeiten keinen mtb reifen mehr gefahren bin...

welche breite wÃ¼rdet ihr empfehlen. einsatzgebiet wurde oben bereits richtig erkannt. 2.25 , 2.4 oder doch 2.1?


----------



## Jendo (8. Mai 2006)

Wie schaut es denn eigentlich in Dresden so mit Shops aus?
Lohnt es sich da mal hin zu fahren? 
Ich würde jetzt nur den mountainbikes.net Shop kennen, weil der halt im iNet super Angebote hat....?
Kannst du irgendwelche shops empfehlen?
GRuß, Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappi (9. Mai 2006)

so, kurzes update:

habe heute die erste größere probefahrt mit dem setup hinter mich gebracht. es war ein TRAUM. alles läuft wunderbar rund, die gabel schluckt viel und reagiert extrem schnell, dennoch habe ich dank härterer federn mehr reserven. die schaltung und der antrieb sind top 

tritz der 1.3er schlappen auf den felgen ging es selbst im gelände und über die feldwege zügig und sicher. aber sobald es richtig technisch wurde, habe ich den kürzeren gezogen. brauche also neue mäntel


----------

